# Jeffrey Friedl's plug-ins in Lightroom 5.6 - registration broken?



## rccoleman (Aug 1, 2014)

I just updated to Lightroom 5.6 using the Creative Cloud app on OS X and I can't register any of Jeffrey's plug-ins.  They all throw some form of this error message when I hit the "register" button:

Assert Failed zenfolio#258 +5503.7: [x608002770ec8] @Registration line 1558:
Assertion failed(!):
	[x608002770ec8] @Registration line 1558
	[x608002770ec8] @LrPluginInfo line 378

I deleted the Lightroom pref file and am back in the plug-in trial window, but it hasn't helped with the registration issue.  I've tried removing the plug-ins and re-installing them from the zip file on his website without any improvement.  I see the same issue with Zenfolio, Picasaweb, Flickr, and SmugMug (jfriedl's version).

Is anyone else seeing this?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I get it too.  Be patient while Jeffrey finds and fixes the problem.  New registrations are required for full version releases of LR (i.e. LR6 would be the next time you need to pay) Evidently LR5.6 broke something.

I just sent him an email about the issue.  I could not see any messages on the Freidl site mentioning the issue.


----------



## rccoleman (Aug 1, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Yes, I get it too.  Be patient while Jeffrey finds and fixes the problem.  New registrations are required for full version releases of LR (i.e. LR6 would be the next time you need to pay) Evidently LR5.6 broke something.
> 
> I just sent him an email about the issue.  I could not see any messages on the Freidl site mentioning the issue.



Agreed - I looked there first, didn't see anything, and shot him a message about it.  I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't still something wrong with my setup.  Thanks for the confirmation.

Rob


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a reply this morning from Jeffrey.  There is a new update version "20140731nnn" for all of the LR plugins by Jeffrey that corrects the registration problem introduced by LR5.6.  If you have already registered a prior version for LR5, then an new registration code is not needed and it you do need to register, the Registration button no longer produces the error. 

Thanks Rob for calling this to my attention so that I could alert Jeffrey.


----------

